# My Bit Of Basement



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello all,
It being Thanksgiving, I've been off school. My original plan was to hunker down and build a boring head, but I had no stock. I turned to any number of other projects, only to realize that I had no sock for any of those! So what to do? Clean. And since my shop was clean, I figured it was as good a time as any to share it.







Walking down towards the end of my basement, the shop begins. I've got a general purpose bench on the right, and my recessed electronics bench on the left. Mill straight ahead, lathe around the corner.






Sorry about the blur in this one. My old walker turner drill press, the little bandsaw that can't cut metal, and a grinding/sharpening center.






My wood lathe, some tools, and a small CNC router.






My X3 mill. Serves me very well, and does very accurate work even without a DRO.






My electronics bench. I really like storing all my components in drawers, although they take up a lot of space. Hiding in the foreground is a polar blackboard that I pulled out of the trash at my school.






My inspection and assembly bench.






The drawers in the side hold my mill tooling.






My lathe. Absolutely love this machine. The cables in the background are normally tied back and organized, but I was experimenting with moving around lamps.

I hope you all enjoyed my little tour!


----------



## Lamachina58 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice! To be thankful for!


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice workshop!...

What sort of electronic projects are you into?


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice shop, Jeremy. I always love to see how others lay their shops out. Yours has the feel at home look.

Kenny


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks.
John -- I do a fair bit of robotics work, as well as the odd audio project (amps, pedals, repairs). I also do a bit of development on 3D printing, so the ability to tweak and modify control electronics is handy.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice shop, Jeremy.

Is that an oscilloscope on your electronics bench?

Rick


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Rick. 
That would be my trusty old oscilloscope, retired from a school about six years ago. Needed a bit of repair, but works very well now.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 2, 2011)

You have some nice things in your shop. Very nice and very cool...

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jeremy_BP  said:
			
		

> Thanks Rick.
> That would be my trusty old oscilloscope, retired from a school about six years ago. Needed a bit of repair, but works very well now.



Now that's cool!
Last time I used an oscilloscope was in 1979 at my first full time job after graduating Vo-Tech school repair CB radios.
We used them at school to get all 20 the work station frequency generators tuned in perfectly so we could
temporarily jam local radio station transmissions. Not that I knew anything about that effort at the time...

Rick


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Dec 3, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Now that's cool!
> Last time I used an oscilloscope was in 1979 at my first full time job after graduating Vo-Tech school repair CB radios.
> We used them at school to get all 20 the work station frequency generators tuned in perfectly so we could
> temporarily jam local radio station transmissions. Not that I knew anything about that effort at the time...
> ...


Nice. Sounds like fun. I mean what a terrible idea. Why would anyone ever do something like that? :evil:


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Jeremy
A very nice "Man Cave" it is a pleasure to see others working space.
Thanks For sharing.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 4, 2011)

your place is phenomenal. I especially like the neatness, and the innovations like the drawers... 
Very nice... things for me to copy... 

take care, 
tom in MA.


----------



## Swede (Dec 6, 2011)

Man Cave sliding scale Score ;D

|Curtains -------Some visible tools-----Nice Workshop-----Machine Tools--------------ManCave Award of Excellence|
|***************************************************************^*************************|

You would have achieved a top score, except I don't see the ratty lounge chair, the mini-fridge with beer, or the TV.  :big:

Nice shop!


----------



## Mosey (Dec 6, 2011)

or the chip-eating cat.


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all, I'm honored. 
My shop is more than a second home to me. It's where I go after a trying day at school or a bad day/event. It's my bridge to sanity, and that is invaluable to me.
I've been building it up since the 3rd grade, starting with a hefty pile of old electronics pulled from the trash and a set of screwdrivers. I moved from there to more serious electronics, to wood turning, to more general woodworking, to CNC and 3D printing, and eventually to machining. I think I'm doing pretty well by now.
Swede, I'll keep my eyes open for a ratty lounge chair.


----------



## Swede (Dec 8, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> or the chip-eating cat.



My problem is with my dogs, who will happily curl up and sleep on a nasty pile of chips. They then move on into the house, leaving a glittering trail behind them. I cannot convince my wife that "It's the dogs! THEY did it! Not me!"


----------

